# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  need slide hammer / bearing puller

## Jeepin

I am in need of borrowing one tomorrow (Sunday) if anyone somewhat nearby bennington has one, I got VIPs loaner junk one and it didn't even spread wide enough for the ford 8.8 wheel bearings. Let me know if you can help, thanks

----------


## jeep crawl

i think auto zone has a loan a tool system

----------

